# Insulated frog vs. Electrified frog?



## tim1966 (Jul 6, 2012)

In doing a layout what determines whether you need an insulated frog or an electrified one? I am doing a DCC HO scale layout with code 83 flex track. I have several turnouts and one set of parallel tracks that I am going to use for a runaround. Is there any reason I couldn't just use all insulated frogs? I am going to be running diesel locos.

Thanks


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

If you operate modern loco models with all wheel pickup,you shouldn't have any problems with the "Insulfrog" type turnouts.Electrofrog type use becomes more important if you want to run very short locos (particularly steamers) or older models that don't pick current on all wheels.I have installed insulated frog type turnouts on the club's layout (N scale though) and none of them has been troublesome yet.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

In Peco HO for DCC you have to use insul-frog otherwise you will run it compatibility issues.


----------



## tim1966 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks Jake and NIMT for the info, since I will be running newer diesel locos I should be okay with all insulfrog types..........I need to go shopping!


----------

